# Favorite Backgrounds



## Stemwinder (May 29, 2010)

I'm giong to be doing some re-scaping before I plant my tank this weekend. I've been thinking about how I want to stack my rocks and where I want to put certain kinds of plants.

Which got me to thinking about backgrounds. I'm curious what everyone here likes. No background? Black? Blue? Has anyone painted their own? 

Just trying to brainstorm here. I would love to see some pics of great backdrops.


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

I like black and all my tanks are black. I really like window tint if there is no light source behind it (5% or less). It looks much better than even a black film, best IMO.


----------



## newday3000 (Nov 4, 2009)

I've used black felt on the back of the tank, so light doesn't reflect. cheap and easy.


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

black krylon has always been my "go to" move...


----------



## James4226c (Dec 8, 2009)

Painted the back of my latest tank black and I have to say that I wouldn't do it any other way in the future


----------



## Saintly (May 12, 2010)

+1 for Black

I had picture background before and a blue one, but nothing shows the colours of your plants or fish, as a black background will.


----------



## Nate McFin (Mar 19, 2009)

I am using Blue right now and I like it alot. It especially enhances moonlight if you have them. Black seems to absorb moonlight while the blue reflects it and makes it brighter. (unless I am nuts)
My favorite background ,however, is foamcore with backlighting. I was going to use it on my new set up but I just didnt have the room. 
Check it out!
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/equipment/46504-foamcore-backlighting-system.html


----------



## q8vw (Apr 20, 2010)

+1 Black, easy cheap,
+1 Dark Blue


----------



## Kathyy (Feb 22, 2010)

I was happy with black but my tank is a five footer and with lights off that is a large blank spot in the room even though the tank is open top so some light gets in. I took off my background and have been very happy with no background so far. The fish and plants can look like they are in the room with you.

I tried a rock/wood background but it diminished the apparent depth of the tank.


----------



## Lycosa (Oct 16, 2006)

I always paint the back of my tanks black. I don't think I could have it any other way.


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Painting the back is definitely the way to go. Plastic paper backgrounds are nice, but water easily gets behind them and it's a PAIN when that happens, since it doesn't look very good.

I painted the back of my 150 with an all-surface flat black spray paint that I found at the home depot. Most people recommend latex paint, but I thought the spray paint worked quite well (although i don't think it can be removed now; that's one benefit of using latex). I had to tape plastic sheets everywhere though, since we sprayed it inside my room. The fumes were pretty bad, and I did get some paint on the walls- it's almost impossible not to if your doing it inside the house.

Good luck.


----------



## nokturnalkid (Apr 3, 2007)

My vote is for black with white being a close second.


----------



## Lance Uppercut (Aug 22, 2009)

Nate McFin said:


> I am using Blue right now and I like it alot. It especially enhances moonlight if you have them. Black seems to absorb moonlight while the blue reflects it and makes it brighter. (unless I am nuts)
> My favorite background ,however, is foamcore with backlighting. I was going to use it on my new set up but I just didnt have the room.
> Check it out!
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/equipment/46504-foamcore-backlighting-system.html


That's cool I hadn't seen that on here before. I had a similar idea but was going to use multiple lights or a light with adjustable intensities to create different effects.


----------



## Minsc (Jul 9, 2006)

I really like having no background, the shadows behind the tank really give it a sense of depth. Having either a black or white background is really essential for good photos though.


----------



## theblondskeleton (Aug 28, 2009)

I recently installed something like the white foam core background. I installed an acrylic fluorescent lighting diffusing sheet in a cracked pattern that blurs everything behind the tank. Then, I picked up some moonlights and aimed them at the foam core. I keep them on 24 hrs a day. This gives the background a nice backlit blue tone during the day, and a cool silhouette effect at night. 

I had my tank painted black for a long time, but it killed any depth I got out of the tank. this method is nicer than having the open back, as you can't see what's behind the tank (hoses, equipment, etc), but the light effect makes all of the plants and fish pop, giving it great depth. 

I work in the theatre, and this is a lighting effect we use all the time to create a feeling of depth onstage. It translates nicely to the tank


----------



## tsweers89 (Nov 18, 2009)

black all the way


----------



## Dara (Jul 3, 2003)

I've never tried this, but I wonder what a frosted background might look. And I don't mean that cheesy snow in a can stuff.


----------



## Oreo (May 6, 2008)

Or, for a much more elaborate idea... (Please don't mind the horrid state of my plants in these pics. I had exactly 2 weeks of experience with plants when these pics were taken and the tank of misfit fish really took their toll.)

I ain't gonna lie, this was a whole lot of friggin work:


















On the other hand, if you know what you're after you can influence how the water circulates in the tank, and provide elevated nooks for plants to grow. If you should decide to try something like this let me know and I can share some of the things I've learned along the way that will help you make a successful design for a planted aquarium.


----------



## Nate McFin (Mar 19, 2009)

I would love to see some pics of the backgound blondskeleton! Sounds like a cool set up.


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

Minsc said:


> I really like having no background, the shadows behind the tank really give it a sense of depth. Having either a black or white background is really essential for good photos though.


I feel the same. My 10 gallon had no background and every time I post up pictures, everyone says that what is behind the tank is distracting. In the pictures, this is true, in real life, it looks great and you would never be bothered about it. I did put a background on though I haven't posted pics, but I am not sure if it will stay.


----------



## Dr. Acula (Oct 14, 2009)

I like a nice black background, as well as most everyone else. It just allows all the colors in the tank to stand out. But what I am thinking about trying soon is painting a piece of cardboard the same color as the wall behind the tank. I hope to be able to hide the equipment and cords and still look like it's an open part of the room.


----------



## houstonhobby (Dec 12, 2008)

Oreo,

I'd like to see a thread in which you talk about doing this. . . this is essentially the technique that you see at all public aquariums. I was recently at the aquarium in Port Doree and they had a lot of tanks with this idea. I would like to know how this is achieved, materials, tools, techniques.

Thanks,
Rod


----------



## Oreo (May 6, 2008)

http://www.monsterfishkeepers.com/forums/showthread.php?t=204452

Here's a link to a thread I posted on another site that shows some of the build process. You can learn a lot of the basics by searching for "concrete background". There are a lot of DIY threads on the subject.

I knew when I designed & built this aquarium that I wanted to try growing live plants. I did research it some but until you actually do it for the first time & experience some of the issues it's impossible to fully understand what the requirements are. So, while my water turn-over rate is very good, and surface agitation nearly perfect, I suspect there are some dead-zones that will only get worse as my current crop of plants fills in. It's just one of those things that I need to design for better next time. And of course if (when) I do it again it's gonna be bigger and badder asser. 

Anybody wants to buy this tank I'd sell it for the right price. Proceeds will finance the next one. (Which will have starfire front glass and be 1' wider left-to-right, and 6" deeper front to back.)


----------



## jkhimnmyz (May 8, 2010)

Hey blondskeleton, Where did you get the acrylic fluorescent lighting diffusing sheet?


----------



## theblondskeleton (Aug 28, 2009)

Whoops! I guess I missed all the action on this thread haha... I'll post some pics of my 90 with the lights on and with them off so you can see. It doesn't translate well in photos but it's really neat in person.

I got the acrylic sheet at Home Depot for about $7.


----------



## fischman (Feb 22, 2010)

Theblondskeleton, I really like that idea and look forward to seeing pics. 

I've always gone the way of black for me background. Really seems to make the colors in the tank stand out. 

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## bigboij (Jul 24, 2009)

when i move out of my apt and can get a bigger tank i plan on doing a background like
Fishbreath's foam and rock background like he has on his fishbridge setup. I love the way that the rocks act like planters along the back wall

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/t...7329-ambitious-2-tank-system-fish-bridge.html


----------



## Capsaicin_MFK (Nov 15, 2009)

Black paint for life.


----------



## tenshu (Sep 27, 2010)

I like white =)


----------



## theblondskeleton (Aug 28, 2009)

Sorry for the poor quality. I'm still trying to get the best angle for the lights as well as work out a way to conceal the plumbing behind the tank better.


----------



## jerry1 (Oct 13, 2010)

Black. Put's the emphasis on everything in the tank and makes the fish pop more. This is my first tank so I put on the background and taped it all around so it would not get water between the glass and the background.

Didn't have the guts to paint since it was my first but if there is a second...paint. 

Sorry to those who have landscapes, etc... for backgrounds but :eek5:


----------



## WeedCali (Jun 21, 2010)

Black. 'nuff said


----------



## J-P (Oct 17, 2010)

ditto...

I use chalkboard paint and spray the tank backs black


----------



## Xalyx (Sep 26, 2010)

I'm going to use a moss wall, painting the back is so plain. I really like the look of plants completely covering my back wall.


----------

